# Help! What do I need/How to Set up Home Theater System



## Slayer12255 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pinnacle FRC 300 Watt 5.1 Speaker System
The versatile FRC 27300 300 Watt, 5.1 home theater system is ideal whether you're watching the big game with friends or relaxing to some music.

I just got this system and I don't know if I have everything or how to set it up. Do I need cords or something? Can I connect it somehow to my i-pod, tv or computer? I am very new to all of this and here are some more details.

The FRC 27300 features our Award Winning, corner loaded 6.5”, 300 Watt subwoofer (patent pending.) This Subwoofer was designed specifically for corner placement and this unique design delivers a discrete and powerful alternative to traditional ‘coffee table’ sized subwoofer cabinets. ALL the surround speakers are identical and acoustically matched, high performance 3” 2-Way satellites.

Pinnacle’s solid cabinet construction is made to last. We only produce high quality products from top quality materials and you will not find a plastic, ‘disposable’ speaker in our repertoire. So, when you choose to invest in Pinnacle products, regardless of the price point , they are designed to last you for the long haul; that's why we back our system with a 7 year warranty. Designed and assembled in the USA.

"WITH PINNACLE SPEAKERS, EVERY SEAT IS THE BEST SEAT IN THE HOUSE."



Features:
Center & Surround Channels:

Component Drivers: 1" liquid cooled silk dome tweeter, 3" polypropylene woofer with rubber surround
Frequency Response: 100-20 kHz (+/- 3 dB)
Power Handling: 120 Watts Peak
Sensitivity: 88 dB @ 1 Watt / 1 Meter (2.83 Volts Pink Noise) 
Dimensions: 4 13/16" W x 7 9/16" H x 6 3/4" D
Stylish curved sidewall cabinetry for a beautiful aesthetic 
1/4-20 Threaded Insert Allows for Pivot Bracket Mounting 
Keyhole Bracket Enables Flush Wall Mounting 
Butyl rubber surround provides excellent cone control and exceptional durability
Gold plated binding posts for a high quality and secure connection 
Video shielded to allow placement near TV without interference
Built in Automatic Overload Protection Circuit Prevents Blowouts 
Designed & manufactured in the USA

Powered Subwoofer:
Patented design, voted Product of the Year by the editors of major industry publications, this unique corner loaded design produces exceptional bass from a tiny, discrete cabinet.

Component Driver: 6.5" heavyweight fibercone woofer with butyl rubber surrounds, 2" voice coil, and 30 oz. magnet
Low End Frequency Response: 28 Hz (- 3 dB)
System Power: 150 Watts
Dimensions: 8 3/4" W x 9 3/4" Footprint x 12 7/16" H (with Amp & Grille)
Accessories: Includes two grilles – metal perf & cloth

Unique cabinetry designed aesthetically and acoustically for corner placement 
Patented design
Voted Product of the Year by the industry’s magazine editors 
Anti-clipping circuit for high level undistorted bass
Butyl rubber surround provides excellent cone control and exceptional durability 
Auto On/Off circuit with LED indicator
Includes 2 grilles, both metal perf and cloth, to suit any décor 
Includes high quality gold plated interconnect cable for easy hook-up
Includes non-skid rubber feet for stability
Line level inputs and outputs for fast hook up to your audio receiver
Phase switch to adjust for room acoustics and for high volume content 
Volume Control
Designed & manufactured in the USA


Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HI,

Do you have the manual that came with the system? It should show basic setup instructions.


----------



## Slayer12255 (Jul 7, 2011)

I won it cheaply on this auction site so it is shipping to me so I don't have the manual. I cant tell if i need to buy other things to make it work or not. If I do I will probably try to resell it so I don't know if I want to open it to get the manual. Can you tell if I need something else to make it work or just like a computer? 

Thanks!


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

It looks like you bought yourself a set of speakers, not a home theater : http://www.pinnaclespeakers.com/frc27300.html.

You're going to need a receiver or some sort of preamp/amp combination to power the speakers.

Then you'll need to buy speaker wire to hook the speakers up and various cables to hook together everything else.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Like it was said before you need to buy a receiver for what do you want , most of the new receivers have ipod , mp3 connection capability so you have a lot to chose from .


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You'd probably better wait until it arrives and see what you've got. since it says it's a "300 watt" system, it may have a receiver, or they may just be referring to the subwoffer.


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Pinnacle is pretty misleading in its product descriptions. I didn't find the system in question on the Radio Shack website but this similar system http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4176112 is called a "5.1-Channel HTIB Speaker System". Looks like it needs a receiver as well.


----------

